#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Απαλλαγή από εισφορές ΙΚΑ δηλωμένου αυθαιρέτου

## aikkourou

Πελατης μου ειχε προθεση να δηλώσει με τον ν 4178/13 υπερβασεις αδειας που του ανακαλυψε το ΙΚΑ σε ελεγχο 10 ετιας , βαζοντας του αρκετες οφειλες.(λογω  ξεμπαζωμενου υπογειου και  δωματος καθ υπερβαση της αδειας του), για να αποφυγει την επιβολη του προστιμου ΙΚΑ.
Απο το ΙΚΑ του λεγουν οτι δεν καλυπτεται απο αυτο του νομο  διοτι αυτα που γλυτωνει δεν ειναι οι εισφορες του ΙΚΑ , αλλα τα προστιμα για τις καθυστερουμενα των οφειλομενων   ημερομισθιων, ομως τα οφειλομενα ημερομισθια πρεπει να τα πληρωσει.  
Στο αρθρο 24 παρ 8, (δεν οφειλονται αναδρομικα ασφαλιστικές εισφορες ικα κλπ ), και το αρθρο 25 που δεν αναφερει τι πρεπει να κανει για να μην πληρωσει τις εισφορες ΙΚΑ ,, ουτε απο τις ερωτησεις μου σε πολεοδομιες , τεε, υποργειο  κλπ μπορεσα να παρω απαντηση και  :Κλάμα: καταληξω με βεβαιοτητα οτι θα γλυτωσει την εισφορα του ικα , ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΙΚΑ ΑΡΝΕΙΤΑΙ ?
ο πελατης καταληγει να πληρωσει το ικα και να μην δηλωσει .

μηπως καποιος εχει εμπειρια σε παρομοιο θεμα με ικα ?
ευχαριστώ  ΑΙΚΑ

----------


## Xάρης

§1 άρθρου 24 Ν.4178/13:
"Για αυθαίρετες κατασκευές ή χρήσεις, για τις οποίες υποβλήθηκαν τα δικαιολογητικά που προβλέπονται από τις διατάξεις του παρόντος, *αναστέλλεται η επιβολή προστίμων και κάθε διαδικασία επιβολής κυρώσεων, καθώς και η είσπραξη ήδη βεβαιωθέντων προστίμων από τις Δ.Ο.Υ. και το Ι.Κ.Α.*, μέχρι την παρέλευση της προθεσμίας εξόφλησης των προστίμων. Επιτρέπεται η σύνδεση των κτηρίων αυτών με τα δίκτυα κοινής ωφέλειας και η λήψη βεβαίωσης χώρου κύριας χρήσης, μετά την καταβολή τουλάχιστον της πρώτης δόσης του ενιαίου ειδικού προστίμου, εφόσον πληρούνται οι σχετικές προϋποθέσεις."
Δηλαδή το ΙΚΑ δεν μπορεί να σου επιβάλλει να πληρώσεις ούτε πρόστιμα, βεβαιωμένα ή μη, ούτε άλλες κυρώσεις.

§8 άρθρου 25 Ν.4178/13:
"Για τις αυθαίρετες κατασκευές και αλλαγές χρήσης προ τις 28.07.2011, που εξαιρούνται της επιβολής κυρώσεων με βάση τις διατάξεις του παρόντος νόμου ή εξαιρέθηκαν της επιβολής κυρώσεων με βάση τις διατάξεις του Ν.4014/2011 (ΦΕΚ.209/Α΄), *δεν οφείλονται αναδρομικά βεβαιωμένες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές (Ι.Κ.Α. κ.λπ.)* και οποιοσδήποτε *φόρος*, καθώς και οποιασδήποτε μορφής *πρόστιμα και τέλη*, όπως το τέλος ακίνητης περιουσίας, καθαριότητας, φωτισμού και δυνητικά ανταποδοτικά τέλη. Τυχόν ήδη καταβληθέντες φόροι, τέλη και πρόστιμα δεν αναζητούνται. Η αλλαγή χρήσης δεν λαμβάνεται υπόψη για τον υπολογισμό του τέλους του άρθρου 24 του Ν.2130/1993 (ΦΕΚ.62/Α΄), καθώς και των τελών του Ν.25/1975 (ΦΕΚ.74/Α΄) και του άρθρου 25 του Ν.1828/1989 (ΦΕΚ.2/Α΄), όπως ισχύουν και δεν επιβάλλονται αναδρομικά διαφορές που προκύπτουν ως προς το ύψος των τελών, οι οποίες προέρχονται από την αλλαγή χρήσης."
Δηλαδή το ΙΚΑ δεν μπορεί να σου επιβάλλει να πληρώσεις βεβαιωμένες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές.

Εγκύκλιος 4/2013:
"Οι αυθαίρετες κατασκευές και αυθαίρετες αλλαγές χρήσης προ της 28.07.2011, μετά την υπαγωγή τους στο Ν.4178/2013 εξαιρούνται της επιβολής κυρώσεων και δεν οφείλονται αναδρομικά βεβαιωμένες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές, οποιοσδήποτε φόρος και οποιασδήποτε μορφής πρόστιμα και τέλη (όπως ύδρευσης, καθαριότητας, αποχετευτικά τέλη, κ.λπ.). Τυχόν ήδη καταβληθέντες φόροι, τέλη και πρόστιμα δεν αναζητούνται. Ως χρόνος λήξης της αναδρομικής απαλλαγής των αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών και αλλαγών χρήσης είναι η ισχύς του Ν.4178/2013, δηλαδή η 08.08.2013."
Πόσο πιο ξεκάθαρα μπορεί να το γράφει ο Νόμος;

----------

